# Happy Thanksgiving 2020!



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

If you celebrate Thanksgiving, I hope you had a wonderful holiday despite having to do things differently due to the pandemic. 

Here are some photos of Shama I took yesterday (right after she was groomed!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And three more. The last two are very similar, but I couldn't choose between them. (These last three were taken on her coffee table. Once she learned how to jump on the table in her agility class, she started jumping on this coffee table. Then she started to push my things off it. Now we don't put anything on it anymore. It is hers. She jumps on it whenever she needs to bark at the TV.)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> It is hers. She jumps on it whenever she needs to bark at the TV.)


I love this!

Shama is always so pretty, what great Thanksgiving pictures!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Such gorgeous pictures! Happy Thanksgiving Sweetie!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Shama is one beautiful girl and I love her photos. That is too funny about the coffee table.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing these pictures of beautiful Shama. They always bring a smile to my face!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh, I don’t know how I missed this! You are an excellent photographer Shamamama! Shama is one of the most beautiful Havanese I’ve ever seen. I’m hoping I can get Jodie’s hair grows that long. Then I can ask for tips from you.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I missed it too... Shama is the prettiest little girl ever! 🥰 Sweet pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Shama is always SO pretty, and you take such beautiful photos of her! It was SO much fun seeing her tricks today!!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Btw, are we going to be graced with Christmas/holiday pictures? Jodie talks to the TV every time she sees a dog that’s moving😋 Thank you for hosting and getting us all on the screen!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes, DS was giggling over Shama in the suitcase! Ages ago when we got back from a trip, I emptied my suitcase and left it on the floor in my room and Sundance turned it into his bed. I couldn’t bring myself to put it away, although I eventually moved it into the corner. DS really wants to teach it to Sundance now!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Shama is inspiring. Your kids are just great EvaE1izabeth! I miss teaching and subbing. Middle school kids are delightful little weirdos and high school teenagers are fun to mess with, I like the battle of wits. Of course that’s after their work is finished. I hope your kids come to the next virtual play date. It would be fun to watch Sundance and Shama!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just tried replying to this post about the suitcase trick twice and was denied by the forum twice. I'll try again another time. Ugh.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Shama - the forum's beauty queen!


----------

